# Critics Are 'Flat Out Wrong' About the Chevy Volt



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The author is flat out wrong. This will stop being political only when the government gets out of the business of business and starts minding its own.

Take the government out of business and it stops being political. Period.


----------

